# LWJGL Text rendern



## MrDragon (2. Feb 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin arbeite gerade an einem kleinen Spiel, das meiste hab ich auch schon fertig nur jetzt bin ich noch am Multiplayer und will die Namen der anderen Spieler über den Köpfen von denen rendern wie z.B. in Minecraft. Bei Google hab ich bis jetzt nur was gefunden wie man mit Slick Schrift rendert aber wenn ich das versucht habe ist mein Spiel immer wieder abgestürzt. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
Ich benutze LWJGL und ich hab auch Slick was ich aber nicht benutze da ich das dafür nur für Texturen laden benutz habe aber mir dafür was eigenes geschrieben habe.

LG MrDragon


----------



## Rubber (2. Feb 2014)

Hi,
selber bastel ich gerade ebenfalls an einem Spiel mit Server-Client anbindung. (Ebenfalls in lwjgl und Text schreibe ich mit Hilfe von Slick).

Du schreibst 





> aber wenn ich das versucht habe ist mein Spiel immer wieder abgestürzt



Wie hast du es probiert und warum ist es abgestürzt?
(Fehlermeldung, KSKB?)



> Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


bestimmt


----------



## Hestalon (3. Feb 2014)

Slick ist soweit ich gesehen habe für 2D ausgelegt, hingegen das was du beschreibst sich nach "2D in 3D" anhört.

Ich habe das für mich so gelöst, dass ich die Schrift als Textur lade und auf ein Quad im 3D-Raum zeichne. Solltest du einen besseren Ansatz haben, wär ich auch intressiert


----------



## Rubber (3. Feb 2014)

> Slick ist soweit ich gesehen habe für 2D ausgelegt.



Das ist richtig soweit.
Ich hab es so gelöst, dass ich mittels gluProject die Objektkoordinaten in Fensterkoordinaten umrechne und dann halt auf meinem "HUD" den Text azeigen lasse.


----------

